# Legal SCAM! "Free Armored Safes - beat 72 hr. order deadline!



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I just had my Dad call me about this great offer. I read it and was shocked as to how real it looked, but quickly realized it's a scam, legal or not, it's still a scam.

For those of you who may mistake a paid newspaper "Advertisement" as a legitimate article, please read this article on a legal SCAM that is periodically published in noteable newspapers to look like a real deal, when it's actually a paid advertisement that is trying to snag you in to signing up for a "free Armored Safe" but it's really a come on to get involved in multiple payments for a handful of coins that are not worth the final payments you will be dishing out. http://www.cointalk.com/t43953/

The Washington Post has this in the Style section on page C9 of todays paper (9/21/09). The "first installment is as little as $149." What do you mean FIRST INSTALLMENT and as LITTLE AS?

For what it's worth, I intend to contact the Editor and complain of their unethical advertising and post this complaint online for others to view.

EGADS! BURN THE PAPER AND RUN AWAY!

Just remember, There is really NO FREE LUNCH! You have to pay for it somehow and sometimes through the nose, repeatedly ~


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Meilie,

I find it amazing how many of these types of gimics are permitted to exist. The large $19.95 type prodominately displayed and the tiny "of 4 easy payments" hidden in the the literature. Late night television is littered with these deceptions. At least, with the Post, there is a person with whom you can lodge a complaint.

Lew


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

If my Dad, whom I consider pretty smart, is easy enough to fool, then I fear that many, many others, young and old, who can not afford such a luxury to spend their monies on, will be taken for thousands of dollars for a thought to be "Free" offer.

I can't stop all of them, but I hope this will alert others to be wise and alert and help them to alert their friends.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

i saw this ad in our local paper and at first thought it was a legit article. i cant imagine how many people actually fell for it


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, for what it's worth I sent a complaint to the Ombudsman at The Washington Post stating my concern and disguest that they ran this ad and allowed it to look like a real article. There is a heading "advertisementpage" in very small and light print so one can easily miss this. The add is very cleverly edited with bold headings and sophisticated wordage to make one believe it's really a third party reporter alerting the public of a legitimate "free" offer that one just can not pass up.

I have not problem with someone trying to make a quick buck, but please do it with some ethics and honesty!


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

I am a locksmith and have had two customers brag to me about this GREAT deal they got! I had not seen the ad before they told about their FREE safe. I asked them to show me the ad. I LAUGHED when I read it. They have both received the safe. They really believe, and still do, that they got this for FREE. One customer recently came by to tell me about the mail (invoices) he is now getting wanting a lot of money. Some peopel are so gullible…LOL


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

It's laughable if you're not a victim or knowing one. It's actually quite sad to see how gullible people are. I think this reflects on how easy a life most of us have compared to those in dire hardships trying to survive war and famine, as to think that someone is willing to "give" us a "freebie". I highly suspect the victims of these legal scams don't have a lot of money to spend on this type of item but are always looking for a treasure in the mail. They just don't understand how careful you need to be.

Tell your customer to cancel the order by written letter, registered mail and copy all correspondence and keep all receipts on file. He'll probably have to send the items back as requested (possibly too late if he opened the parcels) and start a paper trail. Phone calls may help but usually don't leave any record of communication. Keep diligent records and file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and maybe someone in your area is connected with a consumers advocate who can help guide him/her. If they are elderly, I'm sure all this is quite daunting. That is why I was so irritated with this ad, as they are preying on people who are not leery of scams.

A complaint to the local newspaper editor should also be written as they could help flag these ads by enlarging the print on the top "ADVERTISEMENT" and add "This newspaper does not endorse this advertisement." OR, not run the ad to begin with, but money talks and that's what this is all about. GREED. Makes one wonder about the ethics of the editor and owners of these papers. We know the advertiser has none.


----------

